# What's it worth, 2007 opal?



## Sub (Feb 13, 2004)

Looking into buying a 2007 opal, trying to figure out what I should pay. What would you consider a geat deal?

2007 opal
Ful DA
Ksyrium Equipe wheels (what would you pay for SL's or ES?)
Selle Italia SLK SE
Zeuss Carbon Post
ITM Visia Bar/Stem

Please don't give me the "why are you building it that way" questions. Tryin to get a rough idea of what this build would cost and I can adjust from there. I have spare wheels etc so not sure I want to pay full price for a new set of K's when I already have some. Thanks.


----------



## FLbiker (May 21, 2005)

*Price*

Go to http://www.orbea-usa.com/ and use the "made to order" section. You can spec the bike just as you have it above and find out exactly what the the MSRP will be.


----------



## Sub (Feb 13, 2004)

ahhh... thanks. I had been to the site but didn't see that. How much below retail would you think would be a great deal?


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

Get an '06 Opal. Exact same frame/fork, but with a better paint scheme, in my opinion. The dealers are getting a special price from orbea-usa right now to move out the old inventory. I picked one up about 3 weeks ago for $1800, and that included a zeus carbon post. Then shop around for a group. It's the least expensive way to go.


----------



## running_farmer (Feb 20, 2005)

My local orbea dealer is selling 06 opal frameset for 1400.and 06.Orca 1400 frame set for1400. green only


----------



## orcanova (Aug 27, 2006)

The '06 Opal is just a few hundred bucks cheaper than the '06 Orca. (using the '06 comparison since the '07 Orca is redesigned with a price increase.)

The '06 Orca with D/A and Mavic wheels was $4900.00 MSRP but you could get it for about $4600.

So the Opal would be about $4,300.00. That would be a decent price, I think. The Opal has not changed from '06 to '07 to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## fire262 (Aug 29, 2006)

*Bought An Opal 2007*

LOOK AT MY SCREE PICTURE. I BOUGHT THAT FOR 5700 WITH THE MAVIC MP3 PROGRAM:thumbsup: 

DURA ACE
MAVIC ES
ITM BAR/STEM
SPEED PLAY ZERO


----------



## Bizzno47 (Dec 5, 2006)

I just bought a 06 Opal with full Record, K Force cranks and Rolf Vigor RS for $4900. I picked the carbon package (bars stem seat post). I like the paint on the 06 Opal. I got the orange.


----------

